# Where to find modest girl clothe



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am looking for cute and modest little girl clothes sites. So much of the clothes her size are getting way to mature in theme and design....

She wears 18 months in the waist and 3t in length... I am not a seamstress so the cloth need to be pre sewn...

I have found this "movement" of modest clothes that look like what the duggar children (18 and counting, early shows) or what the texas compound women wear Like they walked out of the early 1900's.That is not what I want .I guess jut cute dresses with out characters and with modest cuts....bloomers and slips. Anyone know of a site like that? clasic design I think is the term


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks mama!

There are modest clothing, I grew up LDS and we are encouraged not to wear tank tops, short shorts or tshirts that showed your belly. My mom was a big fan of LLBean and Lands End.

Also, 18M? Girls are dressing worse and worse earlier and earlier


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry I will change my wording....

18 month clothing with tank top and short skirts that dont even hit little girl knee. two peice bathing suits....not something I want my daughter to wear.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't put my daughter in clothes that mimick adult clothes, nor does she look like she just stepped out of Little House on the Prairie.

Try Hannah Anderson for ideas. I find a lot of DDs clothes at Target. Some has characters or phrases written on it, but most of their clothes are solids, stripes, bright fun colors and patterns. DD is 2.5 now and in 4T clothes. It hasn't been hard to find her dresses with sleeves and more modest neck lines, long enough to hit mid-calf, etc.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Speesees has super-cute organic fairtrade (kinda pricy..but they have good sales) clothes for up to 4t.
http://www.speesees.com/prod/shop/home.php


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

hanna anderson dresses are darling


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

target has a lot of options


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Janie and Jack have cute clothes.


----------



## midnightmommy (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a boy so I was shocked when I went Christmas shopping for a cousin this year. She likes skirts. I thought no problem. That was until I went in three different trendy kid stores and all the skirts were minis! I finally went to Kohl's and found a ton of cute skirts that were at or below the knee. That's my suggestion. You can shop online with them, but really I just can't buy kid clothes online. You just never know how it's going to fit until it's in your hands. IMO


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

This is a big problem for me as well. The clothes for women and girls here in Italy tend to be even more suggestive than in the U.S. I had a very hard time finding a one piece bathing suit. I've even seen thongs for little girls! It is so upsetting. Why do people want to dress little girls up that way?


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

Check out some of the handmade clothes on Etsy:

Foo Foo and More
Twigs Boutique, of Provo, UT
Palm Tree Princess

I am sure there's a ton more, these are just a few examples. You also support WAHM, made-in-America clothes if you are buying from the maker directly.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
I've even seen thongs for little girls! It is so upsetting. Why do people want to dress little girls up that way?









I feel like I've dodged a bullet having a son! All I have to worry about is his butt hanging out over his jeans, but I'm sure that won't be trendy once he's old enough to have a butt!


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am looking at the dresses on Foo Foo and More....I may be in trouble....o durn cute. Just.looking.do.not.unfreeze.the.credit.card.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally, I am a big fan of The Children's Place. They're clothes are really colorful with bold prints. They are a bit on the trendy-side, but I don't think they're too mature-looking for my 20 mo. old. The dresses are right at knee-length on Lily. There skirts might be a bit shorter, but most are skorts. Much of their stuff reminds me of things I wore as a child in late 70s and early 80s. The other thing I like about them is that the prices aren't too high and they have good sales and offer coupons.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We are big HA fans at my house. I like my girls to look like little girls, and their dresses are cute and girlish. I shop the sales, e-bay, I could never afford to pay full price, and the best part is that once the girls reach 2 or so, I can always get at least 2 years of wear out of one dress for the same child. Then they are still in excellent condition for the next child.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

: explain to me why a little 2 year old (per there size chart) needs to be dressed like this http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We really love Hanna Andersson, Janie and Jack (really expensive but awesome sale rack and often found on ebay) and Tea Collection. All seem really nice and classic for boy or girl. I don't want my girl looking like she is going to night club, nor do I want my 2 year old boy looking like a skate punk.


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

I love dresses, and since most of them have short skirts, I just put leggings or baby-sweats under them. It sounds tacky when just say it like that but it looks really cute.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
We really love Hanna Andersson, Janie and Jack (really expensive but awesome sale rack and often found on ebay) and Tea Garden. All seem really nice and classic for boy or girl. I don't want my girl looking like she is going to night club, nor do I want my 2 year old boy looking like a skate punk.


do you have a link for tea garden ?


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the same problem. Where we are all the shirts are sleeveless or spaghetti straps and the skirts/shorts are super short. I end up buying adjustable waist pants 4 sizes to big so they are long enough then it looks weird.
I don't understand why people want to dress their kids inappropriately either.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesiLynne* 
do you have a link for tea garden ?

It is actually Tea Collection. lol Our playgroup went to the tea gardens today so I guess that was on my mind.

http://www.teacollection.com


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 







: explain to me why a little 2 year old (per there size chart) needs to be dressed like this http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp

Well I saw it was on sale so I ordered it, can't pass that kind of a deal up! I mean, 2T is the smallest size they had but I figure bbDD will grow into it. I was bummed though, it didn't come WITH the hat, you have to buy it separate! Stinkers. Now to go find some nifty hooker high heels for a barely walking infant...you think they'd have a link for some matching calf boots, but nooooooo







:
















.............KIDDING....................







:

It doesn't add up for me either.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't have a little girl, but I know some moms who dress their daughters in things like smocked dresses with bloomers and smocked rompers. They are NMS (as in, I wouldn't choose them if I had a daughter) but I do think they are really sweet and adorable. Very classic and age appropriate. www.bestdressedchild.com has a lot of cute things.


----------



## mcmwi (Apr 11, 2008)

Lands End has nice clothes for kids.
www.landsend.com


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
I don't have a little girl, but I know some moms who dress their daughters in things like smocked dresses with bloomers and smocked rompers. They are NMS (as in, I wouldn't choose them if I had a daughter) but I do think they are really sweet and adorable. Very classic and age appropriate. www.bestdressedchild.com has a lot of cute things.

Ummm am I crazy that I refuse to pay FIFTY DOLLARS for one toddler jumper?? Tell me that this isn't me being a ruthless pinchpenny. Tell me there are other people who blanch at the prices on this site. holyfreakingcow!

I went to the thrift store and found plenty of appropriate, modest clothing (nothing different than the sites suggested here), outfitting both my bbDD AND my 7yo DD for the summer. Spent less than $25. And it all looks great, no holes, not trashy, no stains, just really cute summer stuff.


----------



## ice_queen (Nov 6, 2006)

we shop at Hanna Andersson and Gymboree mostly...Gymbo has mostly very modest clothes (there are occasional exceptions to this rule) and they have GREAT sales and it's good quality clothing. HA is wonderful and wonderful quality but it's spendy. Good luck, we have this problem too.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

ok, maybe its just me, but I dont get trying to be modest for toddlers. Now, I am not talking about dressing them like mini adults (tight short skirts, heels, writing on the butt, etc) but we are saying that tank tops are not appropriate? To me, thats just comfortable. Short skirts too, my dd gets all caught up in longer skirts and dresses while playing.....plus, she usually takes all her clothes off as soon as she can anyways


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmagick* 
ok, maybe its just me, but I dont get trying to be modest for toddlers. Now, I am not talking about dressing them like mini adults (tight short skirts, heels, writing on the butt, etc) but we are saying that tank tops are not appropriate? To me, thats just comfortable. Short skirts too, my dd gets all caught up in longer skirts and dresses while playing.....plus, she usually takes all her clothes off as soon as she can anyways









I think tank tops are fine. I thin kthe problem is that it usually doesn't end there. It's always a tank top with a suggestive saying. Or a short skirt with something written on the butt. I've had great luck finding modest young toddler clothing, but not for older toddlers.


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
I think tank tops are fine. I thin kthe problem is that it usually doesn't end there. It's always a tank top with a suggestive saying. Or a short skirt with something written on the butt. I've had great luck finding modest young toddler clothing, but not for older toddlers.

That I get...its just several posts seemed to suggest that it was the tank top, or spaghetti straps that made it inappropriate


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I try to avoid the dresses that are sewn with little runched breast shapes on them. For 2T sized dresses. Another dress can show the exact same amount of skin, like, be a strappy sun dress, and look WAY less sexualized.

I tend to do garage sales, get hand me downs from the AP playgroups I attend, and go to the nice resale shop around the corner. There are some fancy people around here, and I buy their no-character sensible kids clothes for a few bucks instead of $50







When I really need something, Target can be really good.

We do a lot of buying plain clothes or even stained, and then using nontoxic fabric paint to decorate them. A toddler is easier to dress when picking out the shirts with cats, rockets, rainbows, and frogs on them that she helped make, I find!


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

Boden makes great clothes.


----------



## Dewberry (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
It is actually Tea Collection. lol Our playgroup went to the tea gardens today so I guess that was on my mind.

http://www.teacollection.com

VERY nice clothing, and their website is so attractive looking! I bet the price is high though. LOL


----------



## ChampagneBlossom (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Ummm am I crazy that I refuse to pay FIFTY DOLLARS for one toddler jumper?? Tell me that this isn't me being a ruthless pinchpenny. Tell me there are other people who blanch at the prices on this site. holyfreakingcow!

I went to the thrift store and found plenty of appropriate, modest clothing (nothing different than the sites suggested here), outfitting both my bbDD AND my 7yo DD for the summer. Spent less than $25. And it all looks great, no holes, not trashy, no stains, just really cute summer stuff.


I wouldn't even pay $50 for a shirt for myself.







And yeah, the thrift store does have a lot of options. They have a mix of styles and brands and such.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah me either LOL


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I do think the short skorts are cute and comfortable for play ... and the longer skirts interfere with biking.

But, we get lots of long, classic dresses at the thrift store in excellent condition. We also shop at the Children's Place and you can get leggings and *adjustable waist clothes* there and we have some longer skirts from there. Maybe thin sizes on the web site -- but those may be only for older kids sizes.

As far as bathing suits, go for a sun protective style.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Ummm am I crazy that I refuse to pay FIFTY DOLLARS for one toddler jumper?? Tell me that this isn't me being a ruthless pinchpenny. Tell me there are other people who blanch at the prices on this site. holyfreakingcow!

Ahhhhhhhh but you need to look at it this way.

1 dress -$120

Say a mom has 4 girls. Plus they go to church every Sunday.

$120 divided by 4 girls is $30. Plus how many times are they going to wear. Tack on the fact that this is a really good quality dress that will last 4 girls and then some. You could probably hang on to it for your dd's or ds's girls.

So now it is no longer a $120 dress, it is an investment.









My mom did this, she had 4 girls, we all wore the dresses, and now my dd's are wearing them.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Plus I am also a ruthless penny pincher.


----------



## RebeccaWo (Apr 1, 2008)

Ditto the Gymboree. OP, if you search Google you'll find a Gymboree buy/sell/trade message board where you can get amazing deals on new and used clothing. Also for lots of the brands listed here: GAP, Hanna Andersson, Janie and Jack, Boden, Naartjie, etc.

Also, my personal favorite is Matilda Jane. Their clothes for girls are modest and adorable.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesiLynne* 
Ahhhhhhhh but you need to look at it this way.

1 dress -$120

Say a mom has 4 girls. Plus they go to church every Sunday.

$120 divided by 4 girls is $30. Plus how many times are they going to wear. Tack on the fact that this is a really good quality dress that will last 4 girls and then some. You could probably hang on to it for your dd's or ds's girls.

So now it is no longer a $120 dress, it is an investment.









My mom did this, she had 4 girls, we all wore the dresses, and now my dd's are wearing them.

But if mom only has one child and cant have anymore it is frivolous.

My issue with tank tops and spagetti straps is that there ARE clothes out there that are more age apprpriate.

I have been checking out a local store "children orchard" it is a consignment store they have good prices and the kids clothes look like kid clothes, not teenage clothes sized down.

As for bathing suits we have pond in our front yard that we swim in but motly just in panties and a tee shirt.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

You know, honestly, the best thing I've done is learn to sew. Today I made a very cute dress for Dd to wear to church. And I've added length to one of her dresses from last year and it looks like a brand new dress. I know that's not what your thread is about, but if you have the time to tinker around on a machine it really makes a difference.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JesiLynne* 
Ahhhhhhhh but you need to look at it this way.

1 dress -$120

Say a mom has 4 girls. Plus they go to church every Sunday.

$120 divided by 4 girls is $30. Plus how many times are they going to wear. Tack on the fact that this is a really good quality dress that will last 4 girls and then some. You could probably hang on to it for your dd's or ds's girls.

So now it is no longer a $120 dress, it is an investment.









My mom did this, she had 4 girls, we all wore the dresses, and now my dd's are wearing them.

Ummm. I wouldn't pay $30 for a kid's clothing item either. Yup. I'm a tightwad. And I'm ok with that. I have found some cute things at Target that aren't bad at all. It's just astounding though the level of 'grown up clothes' in the little girl section. Sad.


----------



## Harmon-knee (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Ummm. I wouldn't pay $30 for a kid's clothing item either. Yup. I'm a tightwad. And I'm ok with that. I have found some cute things at Target that aren't bad at all. It's just astounding though the level of 'grown up clothes' in the little girl section. Sad.

I agree about the grown up clothes in the little girl section. That's why, honestly, I buy some of my girls' clothes in the boys section. My girls are fine with it and I find that the clothes in the boys section are much more practical and age appropriate.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I find stuff at Old Navy, Gymboree, Children's Place, and thrift stores. I don't have a problem with tank tops, or skirts and shorts that are somewhat short, but my little girl always looks like a little girl and not a 16 year old. There is a lot of bad stuff out there.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I would love to learn to sew, some of the dresses on the modest "movement" sites would be cute with modern fabric.

I made my dd fitted diapers and her ring sling. I know the absolute basics....my mom knows how to sew though she made some of my clothes when i was little


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, let me tell you, my suggestion of that best dressed child site was really just to show what other kinds of clothes are out there. The OP could always find a brand she likes on there and search for good deals on it. I wouldn't pay $50 for a romper either! Some people will and do though.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
But if mom only has one child and cant have anymore it is frivolous.


I agree to a degree, if they never sell it, like on ebay, or such. Gain some of the money back.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

my toddler wears only bottoms at the beach or park sometimes and in the summer nothing but a cute short little cotton dress. i don't think my 2 year old needs to worry about being "modest". in the early 80's my shorts were shorter than ANYTHING sold now, and i used to wear tube tops. nobody acted like that was wrong because i was..............a kid.

i get not putting your kid in a t-shirt with a sleazy saying, but i don't see those very often. i see bratz doll type clothes for elementary school girls but not for toddler...where are you seeing this? or it's just short skirts that bug you? did you ever see cindy brady in the 70's? those skirts barely made it past her underwear line.


----------



## Catt75 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Janie and Jack and Naartjie


----------



## Catt75 (Feb 19, 2009)

Be careful what you wish for...lol

http://www.heelarious.com/index.php

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theoretica* 
Well I saw it was on sale so I ordered it, can't pass that kind of a deal up! I mean, 2T is the smallest size they had but I figure bbDD will grow into it. I was bummed though, it didn't come WITH the hat, you have to buy it separate! Stinkers. Now to go find some nifty hooker high heels for a barely walking infant...you think they'd have a link for some matching calf boots, but nooooooo







:


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catt75* 
Be careful what you wish for...lol

http://www.heelarious.com/index.php


That is something....WOW!...ummm, yeah!

I had ds first, and it was easy,nice jeans/cords, with a nice buttoned shirt/vest/t-shirt...piece of cake...

DD-WOW! totally different, I went shopping w mil and some of the things out there, I would never wear! My dh said when I was preggers that if it was a girl, we we're becoming Amish. If he saw dd(2 months) in a string 2 piece bathing suit, I think we'd end up Amish for sure!

I also like gymb, child. place, and my fav is Value Village. We also have something called Please Mom(Im in Canada and I'm not sure if that's in the states?),and the Real Canadian Superstore(our grocery store) has AMAZING clothes some organic.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

You can get really good deals at Gymboree because there's always good sales and coupons. I like Hannah and Lands End, too.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
I find stuff at Old Navy, Gymboree, Children's Place, and thrift stores. I don't have a problem with tank tops, or skirts and shorts that are somewhat short, but my little girl always looks like a little girl and not a 16 year old. There is a lot of bad stuff out there.

ditto. I think somewhat short dresses are cute, and dd can play in them easier. But, she does not have her belly showing, her butt showing, words written ANYWHERE, or characters on her clothes. And I agree about those dresses with the built in boobs!!!







:

we live in ak, so tank tops are usually not weather appropriate.

But my biggest problem with todays clothings for toddlers is the sayings like "naughty" ect. Naming the kids these awful names! IMO thats like making a teenager shirt that says "sl*t"


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catt75* 
Be careful what you wish for...lol

http://www.heelarious.com/index.php


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmon-knee* 
I agree about the grown up clothes in the little girl section. That's why, honestly, I buy some of my girls' clothes in the boys section. My girls are fine with it and I find that the clothes in the boys section are much more practical and age appropriate.

This is what we do. The only shorts we will buy dd are from the boys section. Boy shorts go down to her knees, while girl shorts ride up her butt for all the world to see. Nothing like teaching these girls early, huh?









DD is a tom boy and dresses/skirts do not suit her. So we don't have to worry about dresses/skirts.....thank goodness









We match up boy shorts with cute girlie shirts....or a complete boy outfit. Either way. Don't really care, as long as she doesn't look like the teenagers that walk down the road with their cheeks hanging out their pants for all to see.







Sigh.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with a lot of the previous posters:

L.L. Bean
Gymboree has some good collections
Target has a wide selection, and you can pick and choose
Old Navy is nice and cheaper, but when I say "cheap" I mean literally, both the low price and the poor quality.
Under the Nile is nice but expensive.

Hannah Anderson is too rich for my taste but we do get some off e-bay. Actually I got a TON of stuff for my daughter on e-bay- Gymboree, Laura Ashley, Petit Bateau... New with tags, presumably bought from people who live nearer the outlet stores than I do! I also got a lot as hand-me-downs and in thrift stores.

I would say that your best option is to really shop around for each season, drive the extra miles to the outlet malls to get Laura Ashley and Gymboree and OshKosh, try e-bay, and don't be afraid to buy just one thing. My daughter will not wear a miniskirt bought by me. We do wear tank-tops but ones that are decent, no lace or lingerie looks! Shorts are from the boy's section much of the time. Don't let a few slutty pieces turn you off to a whole store, unless you want to boycott (which is expensive because then you have to go to more expensive stores).

Buster Brown has lovely old-fashioned looking shoes for little girls and boys. Mine wears Keen's sneakers, bought used every. single. time. and still good enough to hand down to the next one.


----------



## LuckyTrish (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catt75* 
Be careful what you wish for...lol

http://www.heelarious.com/index.php

Haha the pair on the third row down would TOTALLY go with that outfit!







I mean, how ELSE are those poor girls going to learn to walk in heels? If it wasn't for stores like this we would be depriving girls of their womanly right to torture their feet as soon as they learn to walk!


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
This is what we do. The only shorts we will buy dd are from the boys section. Boy shorts go down to her knees, while girl shorts ride up her butt for all the world to see. Nothing like teaching these girls early, huh?










what are you teaching your child when you act like her thighs are sexual at two years old?

i'm sorry but i have a daughter the same age as your daughter. and i do NOT see her as sexual, she is a baby. she wears tank tops--from gap, or old navy or H&M, and shorts and skirts. the shorts do not go down to her knees. they are short, and they show her tiny baby stick legs under her round diapered bottom. she toddles around, and she is cute. she is a child.

i do NOT dress her in toddler girl's clothes that "ride up her butt for all the world to see". i am NOT TEACHING HER ANYTHING. i am an extremely modest person myself, and have never showed off my body because i'm just not like that. i'm more of a tomboy.

when we go to the pool or beach she wears a bathing suit, or only bottoms, which is normal here. she is a healthy little baby. thank god i live where this is OK (in europe). i would hate to have mothers sitting around thinking i am dressing my daughter sexy when she is in normal clothes.

this thread really bothers me. yes, tween clothes can be suggestive, and that must be avoided. but tween kids are almost hitting puberty. a 24 month old is a child and should be able to walk around naked in the summer without people acting like that's wrong. what kind of society do we live in? i'm not buying her boy style shorts or dressing her in pants when it's 105 degrees for crying out loud.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=6433

gap shorts, normal toddler shorts. not too short.

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=6287

old navy skirts. cute, proportionate for toddlers, who are moving around.

this is mainstream stuff..i don't see why it's offensive.

and what do you mean by "built in boobs"? like this?
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...scid=644740002

this is just a babydoll cut top...

not wanting to offend, but i am just not getting this conversation. most toddler clothes i see are just normal toddler clothes. unless you're talking juicy shorts for babies (which cost like 60 bucks) or tank tops that say "daddy's little tramp" or whatever. and those high heel shoes are a joke, i think. for the mom types who love heels, you know, the sex in the city shoe lover type moms.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
when we go to the pool or beach she wears a bathing suit, or only bottoms, which is normal here. she is a healthy little baby. thank god i live where this is OK (in europe).

I live in Europe too, in Italy. I've seen toddler wearing thong bikinis, little girls wearing skirts that say "sexy" across the bottom, and preteens wearing shirts that say "slut." I suppose in the last two examples there could have been a misunderstanding about what the writing meant if their parents didn't speak English.

I think the human body is good and beautiful. I'd rather see a baby naked than in a bathing suit that sexualizes her. There is a difference between sundresses with straps, tank tops, and shorts that are made to suit toddlers' bodies and those that are just scaled down versions of what grown women wear.

In this country it is normal for half-dressed women to appear on television shows, co-hosting with men in three-piece suits. Smocks that little girls have to wear in school can be found printed with messages like, when I grow up I want to be a showgirl. Breasts are everywhere in adds, to sell pasta or clothes or whatever, yet almost every mother weans at 4 mos. I am not convinced that most people look at naked female flesh in anything other than a sexual way. (Those of you in North America may be thinking, that's what it's like here. Believe me, you have no idea.







) There are few positive role models for girls here outside traditional ones and I believe that is related to the fact that women are viewed in a predominantly sexual way. This is why I don't want my daughter to look like a little grown-up already- I need as much time as I can to work against all of this.

(Sorry for the rant, but this issue is very important to me, as I am very worried about how I will raise my daughter to have self-respect, a positive self-image, and a sense of worth that isn't based on how sexually attractive she is.)


----------



## mrsjtc (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
and what do you mean by "built in boobs"? like this?
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...scid=644740002

this is just a babydoll cut top...


I think the OP (or whoever brought it up) is referring to tops with darts in the breast area. Darts are meant to add volume. Why do children need darts in that area??

I have a 7 year old with a beautiful top that I won't let her wear out of the house. Its a babydoll top with several darts at the chest. They puff a bit and make her look much more developed than she is. There is just no reason for breast darts in a size 7 little girls top. It is inappropriate to me and very sad.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Missbuns, I think that you and probably dress our daughters similarly. We buy basics at H&M and my American relatives send things from places like Baby Gap, Old Navy. I should admit that I don't have a great idea of what typical American baby clothes look like, and that I was basing my opinions on what is typical in Italy- a lot of very flashy looking clothes even for the youngest children. I mean sequins, rhinestones, lace, hot pink, etc. They tend to be cut in the same way the more suggestive women's clothes are cut. (There are a couple of shops like Benetton that often have decent, non-flashy clothes, but otherwise if we are shopping we have to go to French stores like DPAM and Petite Bateau.)

Okay, I hope I haven't taken the thread too far off track.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsjtc* 
I think the OP (or whoever brought it up) is referring to tops with darts in the breast area. Darts are meant to add volume. Why do children need darts in that area??

That's also what I took it to mean. I've also seen tops with some ruching (?) in the area between the breasts that adds volume.

Also- I've seen low rise jeans for toddlers! And I don't mean because they're falling down on an active toddler. Why do babies need low-rise? Lol, they don't even cover their diapers! It's just silly.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

maybe it's different in italy. though i've spent a lot of time on the beaches there and never saw a toddler in a thong!!! mostly naked or just with a bottom. but i think i know what you mean...i got that vibe from older girls (8,9 year olds). the whole grown up clothes thing.

when i think of europen baby clothes i think of DPAM (which is the OPPOSITE of what people are talking about here, even more innocent than Gap), H&M, zara kids, and Oilily, stuff like that. all perfectly cute & innocent.

french baby clothes to me are adorable, even the stuff you get in the big grocery stores are stylish in a euro kid way.

where are these suggestive toddler clothes? besides that costume and the joke infant heels that is...


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
Also- I've seen low rise jeans for toddlers! And I don't mean because they're falling down on an active toddler. Why do babies need low-rise? Lol, they don't even cover their diapers! It's just silly.


I WISH I could find low rise jeans for toddlers. My DD is completely diaper-free and also very petite! So regular jeans are all baggy in the bum and the waist goes up to her mid back. If we had a pair of low rise jeans, I think they would actually fit her.









And they are totally expensive and a completely splurge but we love Rabbit Moon.
Perhaps you could try looking at a consignment store?

I'm going to have to go with Missbuns. I think most clothing made for toddlers that is available in mainstream shopping is not completely undesirable. Sure, once in a while I come across something that is distasteful and inappropriate to me but I really don't get the overall feeling that my DD dresses like a teenager and is given the wrong message.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, try:

This Little Piggy Wears Cotton


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting thread. I have seen clothes that I think are completely inappropriate for little girls - especially those cheap looking polyester dresses I've seen at some department stores. But, I have had no problem finding nice adorable clothing for my daughter. And I see plenty of things available in larger sizes. I do shop mostly Target, TCP, Gap, and Gymboree. I don't see anything wrong with short shorts (i think everyone has a different definition) or spaghetti straps. I will be much more concerned about modesty as my daughter enter the preteen, teenage years - then it's really scary!


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just wanted to add that I think the current line of Gap clothes is just gorgeous - in fact i'm jealous. I wish I could find some pretty dresses like these for me. So, I'll be waiting a few weeks for them to go on sale and stock up - maybe even in a couple sizes!!!


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 

I WISH I could find low rise jeans for toddlers. My DD is completely diaper-free and also very petite! So regular jeans are all baggy in the bum and the waist goes up to her mid back. If we had a pair of low rise jeans, I think they would actually fit her.












After I posted I thought, hmm, I bet they'd be great for folks who do EC, though!







Well, if you ever find yourself in Italy, head to the nearest kid's clothing shop! If you don't mind rhinestones and glitter, that is


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

There are many Work at home mom's out there that can take custom orders. I offten make whole wardrobes for children. If you are interested let me know. Otherwise you can look on Etsy or http://www.hyenacart.com

If you choose just simple cotton or hemop clothes that can be mix and matched then you have many options.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

my concern is how we have sexuliazed childrens clothes and children....Every day I turn on the news and hear another story about a child being hurt....I know it is not the clothes that makes the child get hurt but the sick person.

I know that in some parts of the world children running around in varying degrees of undress is normal, I would worry in the US about my child picture finding its way to some underground child porn . Maybe it is not the same in other places.

I am not the one who has sexulized my young daughter. Who has I am not ure. It is convieant to blame the media, manufactors my neighbors..... At the end of the day it is my job to protect my daughter AND the Bible tells me to dress my self modestly, so I would surmise it means children as well (1 timothy chapter 2) At any rate I dont see anything wrong with little girls looking like little girls.

And just as each area of the world as different def. of what is acceptable swim wear so will the definition of modesty be differnet.

ETA: I have NEVER been in a GAP, Old navy, TCP ect just assuming they were out of my price range and if you never see the clothes you dont know what you are missing type thinking....However on line they have some reasonable prices. I tend to buy in the off season anyway...


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
my concern is how we have sexuliazed childrens clothes and children....Every day I turn on the news and hear another story about a child being hurt....I know it is not the clothes that makes the child get hurt but the sick person.

I know that in some parts of the world children running around in varying degrees of undress is normal, I would worry in the US about my child picture finding its way to some underground child porn . Maybe it is not the same in other places.

I am not the one who has sexulized my young daughter. Who has I am not ure. It is convieant to blame the media, manufactors my neighbors..... At the end of the day it is my job to protect my daughter AND the Bible tells me to dress my self modestly, so I would surmise it means children as well (1 timothy chapter 2) At any rate I dont see anything wrong with little girls looking like little girls.

And just as each area of the world as different def. of what is acceptable swim wear so will the definition of modesty be differnet.

ETA: I have NEVER been in a GAP, Old navy, TCP ect just assuming they were out of my price range and if you never see the clothes you dont know what you are missing type thinking....However on line they have some reasonable prices. I tend to buy in the off season anyway...


i see where you are coming from. you want to protect your daughter. i still refuse to see a 2 year old as sexual though, in any way, shape or form.

if you get coupons or hit sales you can get really good deals at old navy/gap. like $4.50 cents for a nice dress, etc. TCP has really low cost stuff which is well made...t-shirts, etc. i think you would like how plain most of the clothes are (besides old navy, which can have some writing on the shirts).

i think those stores are safe and the clothes ARE modest for the most part. the only time i see really tacky stuff is that cheap stuff they sell at the flea market or super discount stores.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

the Tea Collection clothes are really nice ... they have decent sales, too. My mother watches their site like a hawk and keeps sending my daughter clothes when they've hit rock bottom clearance prices. The dresses and jumpers especially ... very cute, very well made, very "little girl."


----------



## morningbird (Mar 13, 2007)

Take a look at April Cornell. The little girl dresses are in the $40-$60 range, but there's a whole sale section, "April's Attic", where the dresses are in the $20 range. Also I love, love, love Kate Quinn Organics- again, not cheap, but very sweet, simple and wear well. I try to get a couple of things for my son from there each spring and fall. Yes, I have a boy, but I still look at little girl clothes.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 







: explain to me why a little 2 year old (per there size chart) needs to be dressed like this http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp

OMG. A prostitot. Did you notice that sizes 3T & 4T were sold out? I thought it was a joke site, but it looked real...
Thanks mommas for the other excellent sites!


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wetcement101* 
OMG. A prostitot.

Hmm. Strange to complain about others "sexualizing" children and then say something like that. Seems pretty sexualizing to me...

ETA: Clothes don't sexualize children, people's attitudes sexualize children.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
i see where you are coming from. you want to protect your daughter. i still refuse to see a 2 year old as sexual though, in any way, shape or form.



I don't see my 2 year old as a sex object. But I think that, by conforming to society's standards on girls' clothes, I will be sending her an awful message.

If you hold up a pair of boy shorts to a pair of girl shorts the same size, the boy shorts have about 2 inches more fabric on the legs. The girls' shorts inseam is like 1/2 an inch. It's ridiculous. (I don't have any here to measure or I would give an accurate measurement).

Why is it "normal" for boys to wear knee length shorts but not normal for girls? Why are the girls expected to show so much skin from such an early age? And why are some mothers on this board being accussed as seeing their children as sex objects by not conforming with what society thinks our girls should wear?


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
I don't see my 2 year old as a sex object. But I think that, by conforming to society's standards on girls' clothes, I will be sending her an awful message.

If you hold up a pair of boy shorts to a pair of girl shorts the same size, the boy shorts have about 2 inches more fabric on the legs. The girls' shorts inseam is like 1/2 an inch. It's ridiculous. (I don't have any here to measure or I would give an accurate measurement).

Why is it "normal" for boys to wear knee length shorts but not normal for girls? Why are the girls expected to show so much skin from such an early age? And why are some mothers on this board being accussed as seeing their children as sex objects by not conforming with what society thinks our girls should wear?

Why is it "normal" for girls to wear dresses and skirts but not for boys? By definition, if you put a dress on a girl, you are dressing her according to her gender, and thereby sexualizing her. Perhaps there should only be one "childrens" style of clothes developed and children of neither gender should be allowed to deviate from it until they are either 18 or they are older than 18 and their mother sees fit for them to be "sexualized".


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
Why is it "normal" for girls to wear dresses and skirts but not for boys? By definition, if you put a dress on a girl, you are dressing her according to her gender, and thereby sexualizing her. Perhaps there should only be one "childrens" style of clothes developed and children of neither gender should be allowed to deviate from it until they are either 18 or they are older than 18 and their mother sees fit for them to be "sexualized".









There is a huge difference between dressing like a girl and showing way too much skin. Girl shorts = way too much skin for our taste.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
Why are the girls expected to show so much skin from such an early age?

I have a photo on my desk of my MIL, her sister, and her niece. The two women are wearing long, loose clothes, headcoverings, etc. The child is wearing a midriff bearing tanktop and shorter-length shorts. The adult women are dressed as such because in their community that is how adult women dress. The little girl is dressed as such explicitly because she's not an adult woman.

I understand that it's murkier in a culture in which adult women dress similarly to the manner in which this little girl dressed for the photo. But at the same time, skimpy itself doesn't flatly mean sexualized ... sometimes it means the exact opposite.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I like to dress my dd in jumpers over leggings and t-shirts (long sleeved or short). She wears summer dresses as jumpers too. they are pretty easy to find second hand.

We also love Hanna and Gymbo dresses, and again I like leggings or bike shorts underneath.

I'm always on the lookout for simple, plain stuff. Basic Brilliance is nice.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I have a photo on my desk of my MIL, her sister, and her niece. The two women are wearing long, loose clothes, headcoverings, etc. The child is wearing a midriff bearing tanktop and shorter-length shorts. The adult women are dressed as such because in their community that is how adult women dress. The little girl is dressed as such explicitly because she's not an adult woman.

I understand that it's murkier in a culture in which adult women dress similarly to the manner in which this little girl dressed for the photo. But at the same time, skimpy itself doesn't flatly mean sexualized ... sometimes it means the exact opposite.

That's a very good point. Perhaps the difference in modern fashion is that adult women are dressing in ways that used to be considered childish, rather than that modern childrens' clothes have become more adult.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

My problem with spaghetti straps and tank tops is that in order to get them small enough to stay on they show her belly. If they are long enough to cover the belly they are too big on top and fall off. Its how my children are, those tops dont work for us. If I had boys they wouldn't be wearing them either. For that matter, DH and I don't wear tank tops.

Im learning how to sew so I can make my girls clothing. DD likes to be able to pick out her own fabric for her dresses/skirts, shirts. Only thing Im going to be buying straight out is jeans because Im not going to even try that one.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

um...i see longer length capri shorts EVERYWHERE for toddler girls. and the longer shorts for boys? it's the style. they are dressing the same as "sexy teenage boys" i guess.

you would be shocked on the beach in europe. guys and baby boys wear speedos. has NOTHING to do with "showing skin" or sex. it has to do with STYLE. the the US, girls wear shorter shorts, skirts, etc. boys don't. they wear swim trunks and cargo shorts. big whoop. boys don't wear shirts either.

and back in the 70's and 80's ALL kids wore super short shorts. it was quite simply: the. style.

dudes in shorts: http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.22677312.jpg

girls in shorts: http://www.thevintagepeddler.com/i/P...2200900154.jpg

little boy outfit: http://weirdbabe.typepad.com/photos/..._boy_40s_3.JPG

not the best examples but i think children's clothes just follow trends. and i don't see the trend right now as being bad or sleazy for girl children. and i have a feeling that zebra outfit thing is a costume, i have never seen a child dressed like that besides for halloween or dress up time.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

The kidsurplus.com link is legit. THe out fit was under there girls link for clothes not a halloween thing. I wish it were. I found it searching for denim skirt.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
After I posted I thought, hmm, I bet they'd be great for folks who do EC, though!







Well, if you ever find yourself in Italy, head to the nearest kid's clothing shop! If you don't mind rhinestones and glitter, that is









No, low-rise depends on the shape of your child's bottom. Mine is ECed and low-rise do not work for us. They fall down. I do not mind low-rise jeans- one just needs to wear jeans that fit! Please do not assume that low-risers will work for all ECed toddlers. Nooooo.

Quote:

a 24 month old is a child and should be able to walk around naked in the summer without people acting like that's wrong.
Naked babies are one thing. Babies with "Hot Stuff" (the implications of "hot" being sexual in most contexts), things that look like sexy underwear, high heels (meant to lengthen the legs, which is never a necessary effect on a toddler and which may have a negative effect on foot development) etc., are entirely another.

For me, it is the way in which the child is dressed- dressed in such a way that emphasizes baby knee-dimples, or non-existent breast tissue- that makes the difference. It is the style of the clothes, not necessarily the amount of skin shown. And some clothes are clearly suggestive, at least in the circles I run.

I guess in some circles, fringed halter tops and sparkly writing on the behinds of stretch pants is normal, but not amongst my social circle. You would wear those outfits to a club if you wanted to hook up, but not otherwise. And yet you see those for toddlers in some stores! Fine, but all the OP is trying to do is find clothes that are appropriate for her culture.

Re: Speedos: Sorry, did someone complain about Speedo briefs? I have no problems with bathing suits for men. However, what would we think if a little boy had "OH BABY!" printed on the front (or back) of his briefs? Surely that would be going a little far?


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 







: explain to me why a little 2 year old (per there size chart) needs to be dressed like this http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp

That looks like something you'd see on the show "Toddlers and Tiaras" which is a hideous show IMO!


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 

I guess in some circles, fringed halter tops and sparkly writing on the behinds of stretch pants is normal, but not amongst my social circle. You would wear those outfits to a club if you wanted to hook up, but not otherwise. And yet you see those for toddlers in some stores! Fine, but all the OP is trying to do is find clothes that are appropriate for her culture.

Re: Speedos: Sorry, did someone complain about Speedo briefs? I have no problems with bathing suits for men. However, what would we think if a little boy had "OH BABY!" printed on the front (or back) of his briefs? Surely that would be going a little far?

and like i said and suggested, the clothes appropriate for this woman's culture are right under her nose: at old navy, gap, and TCP, etc. i wasn't going for the "omg all toddler clothes are sleazy! where do i find normal stuff" because i quite simply am not buying it. between the mall and the internet it's not hard to find cute clothes to cover your little girl how ever you want.

and i brought up speedos because somebody was complaining about how the length of shorts means we are training 18 months olds to "show legs". i was just saying it's a style, nothing less.

and i have NO CLUE what "circles" dress their toddlers in halter tops and high heels. i've only seen that stuff in beauty pageants.


----------



## because why not? (Feb 20, 2009)

I shop at the typical places for my girls. I'm sure some of it wouldn't fit your criteria, but a LOT of it would. Old Navy has ankle-length dresses right now. Some of them have straps, but you could pair these with little cardigans. Some of them have regular short sleeves.

That zebra outfit was over the top. Honestly, you think you're going to find that at Baby Gap?

Hannah is great and all, but the prices... ouch. Just check the sale racks at the mall; Gap is the best for sale shopping IMO, Gymboree can be great at certain times of year, Janie & Jack is too rich for my blood but more traditional.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 







: explain to me why a little 2 year old (per there size chart) needs to be dressed like this http://www.kidsurplus.com/itemDetail...earch-true.asp

Halloween?

While those aren't the fabrics and patterns I find appealing, I don't think there is anything _sexually_ immodest about the clothing. I think by it's very nature, hot pink, black and white zebra print, fake fur and crushed velvet is flashy as opposed to modest, and inappropriate as everyday wear, but my kids might have liked it for dress up or something. There is nothing inherently sexual about that. I think the clothes are just embellished in a way I don't find aesthetically pleasing.

One thing I noticed at swim lessons that I really didn't like was the trend of putting little boys in swim diapers and no shirt, and little girls in swim diapers with a little bikini top that went across the chest to cover their nipples. One time I had to buy a swim diaper because we forgot a suit, and I bought a boy's bottom. There is just no reason for a girl to wear a bikini top and a boy not to, IMO.

I also did not like buying clothes for my girls at Old Navy. The cuts were much less generous in the boys clothing than in the girls, and the boy's 18-24 month shorts my daughter could wear for a long time, and they'd fit over a cloth diaper. The girl's size was close fitting and tight in the butt, so they didn't last for long and were harder to fit over cloth.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *because why not?* 
I shop at the typical places for my girls. I'm sure some of it wouldn't fit your criteria, but a LOT of it would. Old Navy has ankle-length dresses right now. Some of them have straps, but you could pair these with little cardigans. Some of them have regular short sleeves.


yep, long dresses are in style this season so it's passed on to the toddler age too. last night i looked around for stuff for my daughter and they are everywhere. same with longer plaid shorts for girls. very in style and therefore in every mainstream store.

and old navy has longer plain shorts for girl toddlers:

http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=631768012

and capris.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
um...i see longer length capri shorts EVERYWHERE for toddler girls. and the longer shorts for boys? it's the style. they are dressing the same as "sexy teenage boys" i guess.

you would be shocked on the beach in europe. guys and baby boys wear speedos. has NOTHING to do with "showing skin" or sex. it has to do with STYLE. the the US, girls wear shorter shorts, skirts, etc. boys don't. they wear swim trunks and cargo shorts. big whoop. boys don't wear shirts either.

and back in the 70's and 80's ALL kids wore super short shorts. it was quite simply: the. style.

dudes in shorts: http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.22677312.jpg

girls in shorts: http://www.thevintagepeddler.com/i/P...2200900154.jpg

little boy outfit: http://weirdbabe.typepad.com/photos/..._boy_40s_3.JPG

not the best examples but i think children's clothes just follow trends. and i don't see the trend right now as being bad or sleazy for girl children. and i have a feeling that zebra outfit thing is a costume, i have never seen a child dressed like that besides for halloween or dress up time.

Ok. And I choose to not follow the "trend" of dressing my daughter to show too much skin. If boys and girls had the same length shorts, there wouldn't be an issue. Your example of speedo's is like comparing apples to pineapples. The point, is that in the United States (near St. Louis to be exact, if that matters) our girs are "expected" to show more skin than the boys. That's plain sexist. I won't support it. I'm not telling others to follow suit. You can dress your girl however you wish. I'm doing the same.

And FTR, I have yet to find knee length girl shorts around here. Online? Sure. But I won't buy kid clothes online because sizes run small/big, etc. I've found spandex capri's but not normal flowing capri's. I shop cheap too. I can get what I'm looking for in the boys section for pennies on the dollar versus going to department store to get "pink" shorts to properly cover my girl.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 

and i brought up speedos because somebody was complaining about how the length of shorts means we are training 18 months olds to "show legs". i was just saying it's a style, nothing less.

Complaining? Nope. I'm stating facts. At least with your speedo example BOTH sexes wore the same. As someone else posted, it's even worse in Europe using women as sex objects--using boobs to sell anything from pasta to soda. Women are generally seen as sex objects bearing skin. Hate to break it to you. I'm surprised (and sad) that a lot of mothers (in general, as a whole) subject their daughters to that and carry on this demeaning "trend".

Once we get past the toddler size clothes, we get to go to the "big girl's section" where it gets worse.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

That's why I love Gymboree and Gap (both on sale and with coupons.) Little girls can look like little girls.

But, I don't see the problem with many halter tops. My foster daughter got this one for her birthday. Her back will be exposed but there isn't anything inappropriate showing- and I'm no fan of a lot of children's clothing.

http://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_it...view=ALTERNATE

My problem with Gymboree (and lots of other retailers) is that their girls shirts tend to say things like "sweet" and "cute" and "happy" and "Santa's Favorite" and their boys shirts have messages that are more negative- late, dirty, "All I got was a lump of coal."


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
Complaining? Nope. I'm stating facts. At least with your speedo example BOTH sexes wore the same. As someone else posted, it's even worse in Europe using women as sex objects--using boobs to sell anything from pasta to soda. Women are generally seen as sex objects bearing skin. Hate to break it to you. I'm surprised (and sad) that a lot of mothers (in general, as a whole) subject their daughters to that and carry on this demeaning "trend".

Once we get past the toddler size clothes, we get to go to the "big girl's section" where it gets worse.










i don't think it's worse in europe at all. i just went swimming to a public pool and changed in a mixed locker room. it is not like OH MY GOD BOOBS!!!!! in europe. in saunas it's often mixed for adults and they are totally nude. nothing sexual about it. call me weird but i really don't see anything sexual about boobs in an unsexual situation. they are a body part.

in france many girls and women are topless at the beach and it's not a big deal, in the US someone's dress slips during an award ceremony and it's a big news story. which is worse??

i don't think women are demeaning their toddler children and making them dress "slutty" because they are in a pair of totally normal mainstream shorts or short denim skirt, and i think it's *sad* other mothers would think so.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm glad I am not the only one who HATES to see a bikini on a little girl!

I am so tired of the little tiny skirts and such.

It's really sad.

As for "trends" and whats in "style", I think that your child can look presentable and be dressed modestly. I mean, do we want our kids to feel as though they have to follow a style or trend to be accepted? I mean if G string bathing suits were the "style" I still would not wear one, if everyone on the beach thought I was weird, SO BE IT!









I just think we need to stop using what is in "style" to excuse provocative clothing for little girls.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missbuns* 
and like i said and suggested, the clothes appropriate for this woman's culture are right under her nose: at old navy, gap, and TCP, etc. i wasn't going for the "omg all toddler clothes are sleazy! where do i find normal stuff" because i quite simply am not buying it. between the mall and the internet it's not hard to find cute clothes to cover your little girl how ever you want.

and i brought up speedos because somebody was complaining about how the length of shorts means we are training 18 months olds to "show legs". i was just saying it's a style, nothing less.

and i have NO CLUE what "circles" dress their toddlers in halter tops and high heels. i've only seen that stuff in beauty pageants.

Well I don't know who is wearing that either, but SOMEBODY must be buying it, because they keep selling it!

And I agree that there are a lot of decent clothes, but I know when I first came back to the U.S. (which I suppose would be slightly more overwhelming than first stepping into the toddler section) I was shocked by the styles of clothing and many times was so turned off, I just left the store and went somewhere else and went online. I just made the assumption that this was the style of the line and that collections would be more or less, how shall we say, coherent. Well the ON and Gap collections are not really coherent, not like Gymboree, Petit Bateau, or even Baby Zara. But I did not know that until I had to really scour for items that are in Europe, standard (plain white tees with delicate edges, but which do not have princess decals on them) but which here, apparently, are only allowed after you turn 12.

Quote:

I really didn't like was the trend of putting little boys in swim diapers and no shirt, and little girls in swim diapers with a little bikini top that went across the chest to cover their nipples. One time I had to buy a swim diaper because we forgot a suit, and I bought a boy's bottom. There is just no reason for a girl to wear a bikini top and a boy not to, IMO.
Well that trend (no bottoms? why? what if your toddler is potty-trained, are they the only one in a suit?) is not going on here, but I totally agree. I was thinking about this thread and how really, a little girl swimming in just a pair of plain white cotton panties is much more modest than in, say, a one-piece with flowers on the nipples. Again, it's not a question of skin, it's a question of what the clothing is meant to draw attention to.

Nothing wrong with a halter-top dress nowadays on an innocent-looking sundress... I think what people are objecting to are the halter-top tanks with mini-shorts, etc.

Gymboree has some really nice sales on right now with free shipping for orders over $100 which sounds like a lot but if you buy for the next two seasons you can easily manage if you buy most of your stuff there. I already shopped the outlet store







so bought nothing, but OP, check it out, very nice stuff and knee-length skirts for under $13...


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I have a photo on my desk of my MIL, her sister, and her niece. The two women are wearing long, loose clothes, headcoverings, etc. The child is wearing a midriff bearing tanktop and shorter-length shorts. The adult women are dressed as such because in their community that is how adult women dress. The little girl is dressed as such explicitly because she's not an adult woman.

I understand that it's murkier in a culture in which adult women dress similarly to the manner in which this little girl dressed for the photo. But at the same time, skimpy itself doesn't flatly mean sexualized ... sometimes it means the exact opposite.

This is a very interesting sentiment to me. My mother and I tend to dress much more conservatively than most women I know, long loose clothing, and I'm actually exploring head covering right now; on the other hand, my two daughters who are very young dress in ways that others may find 'skimpy'.

They both wear panties and tanks in the summer, and if it's very hot my youngest (fifteen months) will probably spend lots of time in just a bathing suit bottom. For us, children are children and are held to different standards than a grown woman.

Not that I hold everyone to the same standard of course. We choose to dress how we do for personal reasons; but my daughters are free to be the little people they are and are treated as such. No one in my close circle of family or friends would bat an eye at a skimpily and/or half naked child - there's tons of them, and they look like babies to us.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

i like kohls for my 2 smallest dd's . they are *almost* 4 & 13 months.
they both will be wearing 18 months in shorts this summer . the baby will wear 18 month shirts & the 4 year old 3T.

i think kohls jumping beans line has alot of cute , little girl clothes that are age appropriate & very affordable.


----------



## missbuns (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceinwen* 
This is a very interesting sentiment to me. My mother and I tend to dress much more conservatively than most women I know, long loose clothing, and I'm actually exploring head covering right now; on the other hand, my two daughters who are very young dress in ways that others may find 'skimpy'.

They both wear panties and tanks in the summer, and if it's very hot my youngest (fifteen months) will probably spend lots of time in just a bathing suit bottom. For us, children are children and are held to different standards than a grown woman.

Not that I hold everyone to the same standard of course. We choose to dress how we do for personal reasons; but my daughters are free to be the little people they are and are treated as such. No one in my close circle of family or friends would bat an eye at a skimpily and/or half naked child - there's tons of them, and they look like babies to us.


this is a very nice post.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

How do you feel about skorts, i.e. a shorter skirt that has built in shorts? Gymboree is a good source for these. Their clothing has good sales and wears well. They now have a less expensive line, www.crazyeight.com, but I haven't tried it. In general, their clothes are pretty modest.

I, too, love teacollection.com although I mostly shop for my son there. They have good friends.

We also buy simple solid pieces from American Apparel.

I don't have a hard time shopping for this age but I mostly shop online at the same stores. But when the girls turn 7-8 it is really distressing.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JudiAU* 
How do you feel about skorts, i.e. a shorter skirt that has built in shorts? Gymboree is a good source for these. Their clothing has good sales and wears well. They now have a less expensive line, www.crazyeight.com, but I haven't tried it. In general, their clothes are pretty modest.

I, too, love teacollection.com although I mostly shop for my son there. They have good friends.

We also buy simple solid pieces from American Apparel.

I don't have a hard time shopping for this age but I mostly shop online at the same stores. But when the girls turn 7-8 it is really distressing.


its Crazy 8

i love crazy 8..
they always have good sales & cute stuff

ive been waiting for warm weather to finally get here so my 13 month old can wear this
lady bug skirt it has the built in shorts

ive never had trouble with this age either .or ages 2,3,4,5,6
but my oldest just moved to size 7. ack.
old navy had enough cute stuff for her for this summer. i bought a bunch of their bermuda shorts, smocked tops, t shirts & striped polo's


----------

